# Cardiac Cath crosswalk



## carebaugh (Dec 13, 2010)

Has anyone started a crosswalk for the new cath codes or knows where I could find one?


----------



## stgregor (Jan 23, 2011)

I'd be interested in this as well. stacy at gregorymedicalconsulting dot com. Thanks!


----------



## Kellyj0h (Mar 3, 2011)

*Cardiology Cath Crosswalk*

I found a great crosswalk on this website for both the cath codes and the add ons.

http://www.myedutrax.com/compliance/conversion-tools.html

It has really helped me.


----------

